
Men Are Better at Maps Until Women Take This Course - cobralibre
http://www.nautil.us/issue/32/space/men-are-better-at-maps-until-women-take-this-course
======
dawnbreez
So skills that you lack can be gained through study.

In other news, strange fluffy object in sky identified as a 'cloud' by
scientists.

